# Is this a male?



## BagSeed (Sep 1, 2008)

I checked on a plant for the first time in a month and to my surprise it was alive and well... The only problem is i believe it is a male... Can anyone let me know for sure tho... It has ball looking things but they are pointy and just on the top... here is a pic although it is kinda blurry...


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

need a better picture


----------



## Agent 47 (Sep 1, 2008)

lol


----------



## didierdehaerne (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry but i am pretty sur that you or someone else cloned some male I never saw some bag this early in the growth.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 2, 2008)

That plant is far too young to show sex yet.

If your having problems getting your camera to focus close up it is caused by light being reflected from background images, to get the camera to focus where you want it to focus ... put black card behind the plant, your camera will focus on light being rebounded to it, white card reflects and will not help, black card does not reflect and the only light the camera has to focus on is the image in front of the blackness


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 2, 2008)

well, its too young to tell the sexes, plants have to go though veg stages first then from there we might get the determines of sexes before going though bloom stage, right now you are in baby stage  we cool? lmao


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 2, 2008)

Well this plant is about 6 or 7 weeks old, it just hasn't been watered in a month and the fact it is alive is nothing short of a miracle... And there is definately something on the top in the shape of balls... Do female pre-flowers have anything like balls? I circled the part where the balls are...


----------



## IRISH (Sep 2, 2008)

still not good enough to see it. 6-7 weeks? that looks more like 2 weeks. was it outside in the ground?


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 2, 2008)

What In The World......


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 2, 2008)

It was in that cup... It just hasn't had any water and barely lived...


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 2, 2008)

how did it get water for that month?


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 2, 2008)

if you see balls its a male, sad too it may have grown up to be a pretty young lady but with the mistreatment of it she thought she was a drag queen and had to swing the ding ding.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

it looks like a seed pod but we really need a better pic to beable to say for sure.


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 3, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> how did it get water for that month?


Rain... I just never went to check on it cause i figured it was dead... It was consistent 100's for a week after i last watered it...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 6, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> Rain... I just never went to check on it cause i figured it was dead... It was consistent 100's for a week after i last watered it...


That's why they call it a Weed.  They're tough to kill.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 6, 2008)

I dont know what any of you are talking about... I dont care if that plant is 2 months old, it looks like it only has about 2 sets of leaves,,,There are no alternating nodes therefore sexing is not possible...No that is not a ball sac growing....ITS TOO EARLY FOR THAT PLANT! Probably just a mutated growth from its life hanging by a thred for the last month...

If that plant is indeed that old and only that tall then throw it out....JMO....weak genetics would be a waste of time...and risk.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Thanks 2-chronic,
I thought it was just me thinkin there was not an "actual" response to this-??  
Additional Options
Miscellaneous Options*Thanks


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 9, 2008)

I am not waiting on anything from this plant, i just saw it managed to live and was hoping it might be female... The only survivor of my failed first crop :cry:  Next year has a good outlook for me tho...:hubba:


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 9, 2008)

i mean if you want to grow it out for some practice it cant hurt... if its a male then you will know what one looks like when it shows sex. This IMO is very important. I just had to kill 8 out of 10 plants due to males and hermies, first time ive actually seen either...now I know exactly what a male looks like in its early stages. I wont ever miss one....valuable lesson to learn...\\

grow it out but i wouldnt expect much from this plant....but practice is always good...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 9, 2008)

it's a male....point blank...at 6 weeks old????....it's a male.. i've seen that happen before


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

wait a min,  that is just a seed that plant came out of it.. that is a half shell of seed, that is normal.  itself the shell is a food to the plant, that is why itself survive.. give them water when needed..


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 10, 2008)

What do you mean seed shell? It shed it's shell a looong time ago...


----------

